# Fact Checking



## Marrow Man (Jan 17, 2009)

I've often heard that the church where William Carey was commissioned as a missionary (or perhaps the church where he pastored, if they are different) is now a Muslim mosque. Is this true? Could someone point me to a link if it is?

I've also been told that two of the churches pastored by Jonathan Edwards (Northampton and Stockbridge) are now full-blown liberal. Anyone know anything about this?

-----Added 1/17/2009 at 09:20:36 EST-----

I already see that the First Congregational Church of Stockbridge is now UCC and is in full support of homosexual marriage.

-----Added 1/17/2009 at 09:26:50 EST-----

Northampton doesn't look any better; it's now the merging of UCC and ABC churches.


----------



## Whitefield (Jan 17, 2009)

Hmmmm ... I think the buildings have been occupied by liberals .. but the church Edwards pastored is alive and well in the church triumphant


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 17, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> Hmmmm ... I think the buildings have been occupied by liberals .. but the church Edwards pastored is alive and well in the church triumphant



I stand corrected, my friend!


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 17, 2009)

The church itself may be fine, but his family went a rather askew. One of his descendants, Janet Edwards, thinks she is a PCUSA minister and likes to 'celebrate' the unions of lesbians in ceremony form.

Sorry, a little


----------



## jambo (Jan 18, 2009)

There are not a lot of church buildings still around since Careys day that are still standing. Carey pastored 2 churches in England. His first pastorate was at Moulton in Northampton (1785-89) before moving onto Harvey Street in Leicester before leaving Britain for India in 1793, never to return. 

His _deathless sermon _(on Is 54.2-3) was preached in Nottingham (May, 1792) whilst the founding of Baptist Missionary Society was in Kettering (Oct 1792) but was not founded in a church but in an inn. 

The Harvey Street church in Leicester would be where Carey was sent out from. I have stuck Harvey Street, Leicester in Google earth but no such street comes up. Although there is a large Islamic population in Leicester, I would find it unlikely that the building would be a Mosque. Are not Mosques normally built from scratch rather than utilising existing buildings? Plus with the age of the building and town redevelopment I would think the building to be long gone. You would however need to find someone from Leicester to confirm it.

You could try the web sites relating to Particular Baptists (who now go under the name of Grace Baptist churches) to find if the congregation are still going even if their building isn't


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 18, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> The church itself may be fine, but his family went a rather askew. One of his descendants, Janet Edwards, thinks she is a PCUSA minister and likes to 'celebrate' the unions of lesbians in ceremony form.
> 
> Sorry, a little



Yes, and the PCUSA concluded that she was innocent of violating "Scripture and the constitution of the Presbyterian Church (U.S.A.) when she presided at the marriage of two women." In the arcane casuistry of Presbyterianism (at least of the PCUSA type), the Permanent Judicial Commission decided unanimously that "both the constitutions of the PC(USA) and the state of Pennsylvania define marriage as an act between a man and a woman." Therefore, judges said, the ceremony could not have been a wedding ceremony. “It can’t be an offense to the constitution to attempt to do the impossible," they reasoned. 

So, the Rev. Edwards (a direct descendent of Jonathan!) cannot violate the Bible or the constitution by officiating at a lesbian wedding since neither the Bible nor the constitution even envision or permit same sex marriage. Interesting case law system the Presbyterians have isn't it?


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 18, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> The church itself may be fine, but his family went a rather askew. One of his descendants, Janet Edwards, thinks she is a PCUSA minister and likes to 'celebrate' the unions of lesbians in ceremony form.
> 
> Sorry, a little



And one of his other descendants, (his grandson actually) shot Alexander Hamilton.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 18, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Interesting case law system the Presbyterians have isn't it?



Could you repeat those comments again? I'm having a little problem reading them after getting painted with that broad brush. It's rainbow colored too. 

Seriously, have you ever looked at the documents of the PC(USA)? They have three _volumes_ of standards to sift through. That includes a _Book of Confessions_ that actually contains documents that contradict one another. There's bound to be some interesting decisions that come of that sort of thing. Especially when you have apostate folks doing the rulings...

-----Added 1/18/2009 at 06:45:24 EST-----



Hamalas said:


> And one of his other descendants, (his grandson actually) shot Alexander Hamilton.



I would accuse you of erring, but I don't want to put a burr under your saddle.


----------

